# 942 remote with HK AVR8000



## nuclearay (Jan 19, 2006)

My previous Sat reciever was some sort of standard def. Dishnet. PVR with 30hour storage -- I don't remember the model number. I was able to program it to control my Harman Kardon AVR8000, albeit it was not much help since I had to hit "aux" before I could control the reciever volume and then hit "sat" to go back to surfing channels. I usually ended up just holding two remotes with one in each hand, one for Dish, the other for the AVR.

I upgraded to the Dish 942 and was pleasantly suprised that this remote would have a "breakthrough" for the volume. In essence, I could change the volume on the reciever no matter what source I was watching.

The code in the old and new instruction books are the same: "672" for HK recievers.

Alas, after trying all of the codes, and then using thier procedure to "find" a device I've had no luck in getting this new remote to talk to my reciever.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. 

If not, I may have to invest in one uh dem new fangled universal remotes.


----------



## TheBert (Dec 9, 2004)

I have the 921 and the HK AVR525. I will look up what codes I used and get back to you, One plus with this remote is that you don't have to turn the volume down to turn the receiver up.


----------



## nuclearay (Jan 19, 2006)

TheBert said:


> One plus with this remote is that you don't have to turn the volume down to turn the receiver up.


Yeah, that was annoying too. 
Hopefully you can give me some insight.

Otherwise its off to universal-remote school...


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

The RCs that came with my 5xx and 921 control my HK525. I think (I'll check tonight) that I have them set to the only HK code in the manual.


----------



## TheBert (Dec 9, 2004)

The code I used from the UHF Pro remote ( came with my 921) to my HK AV receiver is 640. The other codes listed for HK are 672 and 751. Dont forget when programing the AUX button for a AV receiver you have to first input 2 to the code. (ie 2640) and then program the volume punch through. It works great with my equiptment and the volume up button actually turns the receiver volume up(with HK the lower the number the higher the volume) Hope this helps.

Tim


----------



## nuclearay (Jan 19, 2006)

TheBert said:


> The code I used from the UHF Pro remote ( came with my 921) to my HK AV receiver is 640. The other codes listed for HK are 672 and 751.


Hopefully the 640 code will be different than the codes I've got in my manual (s). If memory serves, the older manual only had the code 672, and the new one had a few more in addition to the 672.

I can't wait to get home and try.


----------



## nuclearay (Jan 19, 2006)

nuclearay said:


> Hopefully the 640 code will be different than the codes I've got in my manual (s). If memory serves, the older manual only had the code 672, and the new one had a few more in addition to the 672.
> 
> I can't wait to get home and try.


Well very interesting.
I programmed the code (actually 640 was one of the codes I have been using) and PER THE DIRECTIONS I hit the power off button to verify that that code does indeed control the device. Alas, it did not turn the reciever off.

And that was my mistake all along.

What I did differently _this time_ was that for S&G's I tried using the volume button and BAM!!! it worked. I went through the procedure to control the Vol UP/Down for the reciever and I'm in heaven. As it turns out I can even turn the reciever ON, just not off.

I can live with that.


----------



## Tom Bombadil (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a 942 and the AVR8000. I too have been able to get my remote to power on the 8000 and to control the volumn, even when on the SAT or TV. However it will not power off the 8000.


----------



## Tom Bombadil (Nov 30, 2005)

Another question about the 942 & HK AVR8000.

My 8000 cannot automatically switch from Dolby Digital to DPL II or Stereo when I change a channel from DD to a stereo channel.

When on a stereo channel and I switch to DD, it auto detects and switches to DD. 

When on a DD and changing to another DD, it is fine.

When on a stereo and switching to a stereo, it is fine.

But when on a DD and switching to stereo, it remains in DD and there is no volume. I have to use the AVR8000's remote to switch the receiver to DPL II or stereo, then it works fine.

Quite annoying.

I've tried switching the 942's audio settings to all possible combinations, PCM, line, etc. etc.. Nothing worked. 

Does your 942 & 8000 work in the same way.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Tom Bombadil said:


> I've tried switching the 942's audio settings to all possible combinations, PCM, line, etc. etc.. Nothing worked.


Tom, Just FYI, the audio settings on the 942 were "broke" with the last software update. In the past, they did function correctly and you could set the 942 to output Dolby all of the time, which would fix your problem. Hopefully, they will get this restored in the next update.


----------



## nuclearay (Jan 19, 2006)

Tom Bombadil said:


> Another question about the 942 & HK AVR8000.
> 
> My 8000 cannot automatically switch from Dolby Digital to DPL II or Stereo when I change a channel from DD to a stereo channel.
> 
> ...


For all non HiDef channels I leave my reciever in Logic 7.1 mode.
When I switch to HiDef channels the reciever is still able to output the audio.
I only switch it to Dolby if it is readily apparent that sound is critical (music, movies).
Unfortunately, when I switch back to Standard Def the audio signal gets dropped, forcing me to grab the HK remote and change the audio settings again.


----------



## Tom Bombadil (Nov 30, 2005)

Sounds like yours is doing exactly the same thing as mine then. It will not switch back to a non-Dolby Digital audio stream without having to use the HK remote.

I forgot to mention that it worked the same whether I used DPL II or Logic 7.

It does this on all DD channels, whether they are High Def or not.

It has worked like this ever since I got the 942 in November.

All of my previous Dish receivers, the 4900, 7100, 510, and 811 all worked fine and switched without problems.

BTW, I always use DD5.1 if that stream is available, because the Logic 7 employed by the AVR8000 is a limited version of what was put into the Lexicon processors. The HK version of Logic 7 only matrixes the front left & right audio channels. This works fine when it's a stereo source, because that is all of the audio signal. But if the input is a DD 5.1 source, then it still only uses the front L & R channels and completely strips out and ignores the center, side L & R, and subwoofer channels.

Thus the output to the subwoofer in Logic 7.1 is only the low bass from the front L & R channels. All of the bass mixed into the DD 5.1 subwoofer channel is lost.

I like the HK's Logic 7.1 when using a stereo source, but never use it on a DD channel.


----------



## Tom Bombadil (Nov 30, 2005)

I'd love it if an update fixed this problem.

But at this point I'm only hoping that it is fixed in the 622.


----------



## nuclearay (Jan 19, 2006)

Tom Bombadil said:


> I'd love it if an update fixed this problem.
> 
> But at this point I'm only hoping that it is fixed in the 622.


Some the hidef stuff, while it is mixed in DD5.1, I couldn't care less about how the audio gets processed. It's just not that critical for my viewing... I just like the eye candy I guess. I do switch it over to the native processing for things like the U2 concert, or Lab:Groove, and especially for movies. Sirius radio and Logic 7.1M are a match made in heaven for my living room.

While certainly not a complete pain in the arse, this does force me to have to pick up another remote once in a while. Before I got this volume thing fixed I would use the zone 2 remote as it was small. I can't STAND the big HK remote -- the layout sucks, the buttons are small, and now that the backlight went out (not that it helped much) it is totally useless in the dark.

What kills me though, is the reciever once every few weeks will switch back to a 5.1 setting (I think the wifee has something to do with that) and then I have to haul the TV remote out, switch inputs, get the big honking HK remote out to use OSD and go through the settings to tell it that I want 7.1 again.

I'm just going to stick it out for the 622 too. Another $99 buck in a few months and life will just keep getting better.


----------



## Tom Bombadil (Nov 30, 2005)

Due to the bug in the DD stream, I end up having to use the HK remote 2-4 times every night. So it ends up being right beside me.

And it is joined by my HDTV's remote too, as the 942's remote does not adequately navigate my TV's menu screens. So if I need to tweak the settings because a particular channel is overly dim or bright or has too weak or too saturated colors, I have to my TV remote.

So while I'm glad the 942 remote can control the basic functions of the receiver and TV, it sure would be nice if it could do a bit more and I could put away the other two remotes.


----------

